#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-11
<dholbach> good morning
<devildante> Hello
<devildante> When subscribing ubuntu-sponsors to a bug, should I unsuscribe the ubuntu-review team?
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY!
<dholbach> salut jibel
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<jibel> guten tag dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<jibel> ca va et toi ?
<dholbach> un peu fatiguée mais ca va :)
<dholbach> fatigué
<vish> dholbach: how many languages do you know? :)
<dholbach> jibel: ca va bien, c'est 'UG DAY aujourd'hui :)
<dholbach> vish: not enough :)
<yofel> morgen ^^
<dholbach> vish: I'm sure you speak more than I do :)
<jibel> without the 'e' is better for a man :)
<dholbach> Indians all speak more languages than anybody else
 * vish parle un peu de francais ;)
<dholbach> jibel: yeah, it took me a bit to realise :)
<yofel> dholbach: your merge on bug 586790 still being looked at?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586790 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Typo in --help of apt-add-repository (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586790
<dholbach> yofel: I'll pester mvo
<dholbach> once he's up
<yofel> ok
<dholbach> what a slacker!
<yofel> more like, shouldn't that be merged into lp:software-properties not lp:ubuntu/software-properties ?
<dholbach> yofel: software-properties is probably a special case
<dholbach> I was demo'ing the general approach of getting something into Ubuntu
<dholbach> getting the fix upstream is a different story
<dholbach> but yeah, I agree
<yofel> ah ok
 * dholbach starts doing a bit of sponsoring, will join you for some patch review in a bit
<dholbach> "LP will go down for maintenace in 30 seconds."
<dholbach> :-(
<vish> argh! great day for lp maintainance! we have feature freeze as well today :(
<dholbach> yep, good timing
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> hey dholbach
<dholbach> seb128: thanks for getting the gdm fix in
<dholbach> awesome
<seb128> dholbach, yw
<dholbach> seb128: merci beaucoup mon vieux ami :-P
<seb128> de rien mon jeune ami !
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> I'm older than you!
<seb128> you call me old so ... ;-)
<dholbach> OK! The HUG DAY is back! :)
<dholbach> yoohoo!
<dholbach> how's the reviews coming on?
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session: Patch Review and Operation Cleansweep in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
<pedro_> see dholbach
<dholbach> haha pedro_
<dholbach> pedro_: we just had a session in #ubuntu-classroom about the patch reviewers process
<dholbach> and will now work on a few examples together
<dholbach> I'm sure we'll have a bunch of questions for you in a bit :)
<pedro_> dholbach, cool! is the log available somewhere?
<pedro_> dholbach, so we can link it on the hug day page ;-)
<dholbach> pedro_: not yet, but I'll give you the link once the session is done and the log available
<pedro_> dholbach, ok, thanks!
<pedro_> reboot, brb
<norax> dholbach : are you choosing a bug? or are we finished?. "thanks for the questions" seems for me like we are finished, and I would like to see an example.
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> I just did https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/595608
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 595608 in sabayon (Ubuntu) "Sabayon-apply fails on mozilla_bookmarks (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dholbach> with a bit of investigation I found that it was fixed already
<dholbach> one I did before was https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/python-mysqldb/+bug/588859
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588859 in python-mysqldb (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "python-mysqldb silently drops exceptions on deadlocks (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<dholbach> (the person had forwarded the patches to debian and upstream already
<dholbach> )
<dholbach> so I added the upstream/debian bugs to the bug's tasks and added the tags
<dholbach> also if you check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide#Examples there's a couple more examples
<dholbach> I thought we'd now all go and try to work on bugs/patches individually and bring up questions as soon as we have them
<dholbach> which patches/bugs are you currently looking at? anyone ran into problems already?
<devildante> I'd like to add that if you did an ubuntu-sponsors merge request, there is no need to subscribe them to the bug
<dholbach> devildante: hm?
<devildante> (talking by experience :p)
<dholbach> ah yes
<yofel> hm, we don't have an example for a merge request in the Examples. I did bug 601127 yesterday, but there I had to patch the patch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 601127 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "don't hide treeview and notebook when some package is available but not installable (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601127
<yofel> someone got a cleaner one?
<dholbach> pedro_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2010-08-12
<dholbach> yofel: if you find one, can you add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide#Examples ?
<pedro_> dholbach, thanks! linking it right now
<yofel> sure
<dholbach> yeeeeeeehaw
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> I got a few of them off the list already
<dholbach> looking forward to see http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/ later on
<kamusin> glad to see you here devildante :)
<devildante> kamusin: hi :)
<kamusin> hey devildante how are things today with the hugday?
<devildante> kamusin: not very well, still busy with my addons branch
<dholbach> how are you guys getting on?
<devildante> kamusin: but I think my work of yesterday is enough to compensate :p
<kamusin> heh
<dholbach> how are we doing in terms of reviewing bugs/patches? :)
<dholbach> I should've made a note where we started today :)
<dholbach> pedro_: could it be that bugs.g.o is very slow?
<dholbach> pedro_: what is the bugzilla component for mobile-broadband-provider-info?
<dholbach> modem-manager found it
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> :)
<pedro_> dholbach, bugzilla is slow for you? it's working fine here
<dholbach> it's better now
<dholbach> pedro_: how can I add https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626731 to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/447380 ?
<ubot4> Gnome bug 626731 in ModemManager "Support for Croatian Academic and Research NETwork" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> looking
<pedro_> i see, since the project is already registered in launchpad as upstream lp doesn't allows you to add the upstream link
 * pedro_ kicks lp
<dholbach> oh ok
<pedro_> let me try something , one sec
<pedro_> dholbach, looks like the only solution is to reject that upstream tasks for mobile-broadband-provider-info, open one for NM and put the link there...
<pedro_> lp fault
<dholbach> yeah, whatever :)
<pedro_> would be great to have a link here to create those: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/447380/+watch/79578
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 447380 in mobile-broadband-provider-info (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support for Croatian Academic and Research NETwork (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> "There are currently no links to this bug watch" I'd love to have a "create one" button there...
<dholbach> yeah
<ara> dholbach, where did you upload the logs of the session you just gave?
<dholbach> ara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2010-08-12
<pedro_> ara,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2010-08-12
<dholbach> HA! QUICKER! :)
<pedro_> high five!
 * dholbach hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> pedro_: ¡COGE EL AVE!
<pedro_> lol!
<dholbach> it doesn't get old :)
<ara> :D
<dholbach> 1501!
<dholbach> 1499!
<dholbach> 1494!
<dholbach> 1492!
<dholbach> awesome
 * dholbach hugs you all
<devildante> guys, bug 600989 is for a bug that doesn't have an upstream bug tracker. should I seek Ubuntu sponsorship?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600989 in multimon (Ubuntu) "Wrong sox syntax in gen.c (output) (affects: 1) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600989
<devildante> for a package*
<simar__mohaar> devildante: what to do for todays hug day. I hope to involve too ..
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100812
<devildante> follow this for each bug: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide#Workflow
<simar__mohaar> yofel: devildante thanks, I see myself as a potential contributer here. :))
<devildante> how can we know progress of operation cleansweep?
<elopio> devildante: there's a plot here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100812
<devildante> thank you, elopio :)
<norax> Hi. I have a patch that is included in a release in debian unstable but not in testing (and not in maverick). I have added the tag patch-accepted-debian, but do I have to do anything more? I mean, the bug is still New, do I have to change to fix commited or something like that?
<nigelb> norax: which app?
<norax> nigelb: its pmccabe. In unstable is in 2.6 but we have 2.5 in maverick.
<nigelb> norax: you can request an ffe.
<norax> nigelb: Whats an ffe?
<nigelb> !ffe
<ubot4> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<nigelb> sorry about the jargon
<norax> No problem. Thanks.
<nigelb> oh, ugh, that might require a merge and not a sync though
<nigelb> ok, just a sync would do!
<norax> It is a sync. But  I do not know if it worths. It is not a critical package and if it is not in testing I assume that it is not testing enough
<nigelb> norax: its not in testing because I think debian is frozen now.
<norax> nigelb: Thanks. I think I am going to request an FFE. Let's see what happens
<nigelb> norax: And I just confirmed from maco that debian is indeed in freeze :)
<norax> nigelb: then should I ask an FFE also for debian?
<nigelb> Don't think so.
<nigelb> It was their final freeze I think.
<norax> I have request an FFE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pmccabe/+bug/616977 but I do not know, maybe it is too much work (not just mine, but the ubuntu release team, and later the sponsor team) for something that will be automatically repaired in 11.04.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616977 in pmccabe (Ubuntu) "ask for an FFE syncing from debian unstable (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<rsajdok> Do I understand. Forward to debian-upstream is to run program: submittodebian ?
<norax> submittodebian sends an email from your account that creates a bug in their track system, so I think that you are right, debian-upstream is to run this program.
<rsajdok> norax: It would be good if someone confirm this
<norax> nigelb: It seems that as the update is bug fix only, no FFe is required.
<yofel> rsajdok: yes submittodebian would be the easiest way, esp. if you already packaged the patch to test it
<yofel> about bug 613407 - it's adding a check to not make dkms fail if a config file doesn't exist, but the config file is actually installed by the dkms package so should never be missing unless deleted, does that even make sense to fix?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 613407 in dkms (Ubuntu) "/etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms exited with return code 2 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 494)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613407
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-13
<chilicuil> hi, I'd like to help to review some patches as part of the bugday, I'm watching bug 614907 and the diff doesn't apply to the latest net-tools source ($bzr branch lp:/ubuntu/net-tools), should I reject it?, it looks to me like the patch is useful, should I send it to debian/berlios instead?, I dont have the hardware to test it, should I avoid touching it?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 614907 in net-tools (Ubuntu) "Add suppport for IEEE 802.15.4 hardware in net-tools (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614907
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey jibel
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-14
<chilicuil> hi, good afternoon, do u think I should add the patch-forwarded to bug #611401? since it's a valid patch
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 611401 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "copyright file not formatted per Dep5 (draft) (affects: 1) (heat: 246)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611401
<yofel> chilicui1: actually no, that patch should be refreshed against the current package and then get ubuntu-sponsors subscribed
<yofel> and we don't have a patch-forwarded tag, it's either patch-forwarded-upstream or patch-forwarded debian
<yofel> *patch-forwarded-debian
<chilicui1> yofel: ok, thx, I'm gonna refresh it
<yofel> you can put the 'patch-rejected-upstream' tag on the bug as they did reject it in comment #3
<chilicui1> yofel: ok, =), changing the tag
